# Toyota Hybrid's Endurance Race Victory Heralds Era of Eco-Friendly Motor Sports



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

The HV-R outsped other specially prepared racing cars, including a Porsche 911 and Fairlady Z, in the 5.1-kilometer course, clocking up a time difference of 10 seconds in some laps.

More...


----------

